# Native Access and Native Instruments down?



## mrnanovideos (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey y'all,

Is anyone else having trouble getting into Native Access and going on Native Instruments' website at the moment? Every time I try to log in I keep getting a "Type Message: "network error has occurred" and their website is unable to load for me. Tried on multiple computers, restarted everything, no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## MisteR (Jul 2, 2020)

Appears to be down.


----------



## Utkarsh (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes. Native-Access app is down for sure. And the website too. Evidently for Safari. (When I tried chrome, the website loaded.)


----------



## Utkarsh (Jul 3, 2020)

Update: It’s back up. Hope it’s up for you too


----------



## mrnanovideos (Jul 3, 2020)

Utkarsh said:


> Update: It’s back up. Hope it’s up for you too


Yep all good!


----------

